# What replacement oil for Bushhog?



## Chris

I have a 2 year old 6' Howse HD rotary cutter (bushhog) and I wanted to change the gearbox oil (maintenance) -- Can anyone recommend a replacement weight/type oil? Was going to use 80/90w but I think it needs heavier oil than that --- 

Any suggestions?

Andy


----------



## Brian

*You guess right*

My "BUSHHOG MODEL 60 SQUEALLER" calls for 80/90weight GL5 rated.


----------



## Argee

*80/90 Gear Lube*

I concur, that's what most manufacturers recommend for their gearboxes.
:fineprint


----------



## Chipmaker

I hate to say it but after cutting up a few lower gearbox seals with wire etc, I filled mine up with grease. Thats been about 12 years or so ago and its working just fine. Its used all through the summer in the deep souths heat, and last I checked its still fine.


----------

